# favorite impassable mud hole



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

This hole is like the one that got away when your fishing , you end up with some excuses and a good story.My first run ended with a face plant and a broken axle . 




 this is my buddy's attempt 





 and a couple more vids from that day


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Proof positive...you can't beat a good winch. Really good videos.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice videos


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks, its not a good ride untill someone has to get pulled out


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

I went back for round 2 no face plant this time but I broke my last stock axle.
this is a buddy's attempt with a 500 ho with 32.5 mambas and a 6" lift


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's my run at it from yesterday, with HillBilly


----------

